

Can a College Entrepreneur make it in the Real World? - DillonHess
http://blog.dillonhess.com/2012/dillons-summer-code/

======
shane-armstrong
Right: first of all, congratulations on having the mental capacity required to
get this far with your coding. You have undoubtedly come far from your days
using Hello World.

The first thing I have to say is this, I do not mean this as an insult, but
unless you are an extremely talented programmer, who can create amazingly
functional sites, you will struggle unless you improve your typography and
design overall.

Your personal website is the first thing anyone will see when they search for
you, make it a good one. Take your time, ask people to tell you what they
think (honestly, don't sugar coat it.)

Secondly, yes, a college entrepreneur can "make it in the Real World" - this
requires plenty of hard work, dedication and not taking no as an answer.

Improve your abilities, get a product out there, even if it is the minimal
viable product.

Now. Read the paragraph 2 paragraphs above this one. Get to work, you haven't
yet begun and there is a long way to go.

~~~
DillonHess
Thanks a lot for the thoughtful response!

Being a life-long football player and technical type thinker, I have never
been known as the "artsy" type. However, as you correctly pointed out, design
(and typography) is a skill that I must work hard to improve on, in order to
make my websites/web apps as visually appealing and inviting as possible.

~~~
shane-armstrong
But remember this, no matter how "artsy" and beautiful your website is, make
sure you are firstly, pitching to the right targets, secondly, make sure it
works and thirdly, make sure that it is actually performing some kind of
useful task for them, be that connecting them to their friends, showing them
how to cook an omelette or showing them pictures of kittens dressed as Hitler.

